# Sweetpotatoes



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Tried a different twist on sweet potatoes tonight usually par boil add brown sugar and butter into the oven tonight just a pinch of the b sugar finished with sorgum and butter worked good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good. I usually just bake in foil and add butter when done. Gonna try it your way next time!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WV, molasses do add a new flavor most folks ain't never tasted. Sweet taters ain't somethin everybody likes cause cookin them in ashes in a wood stove ain't practical iffen you ain't got a woodstove. But a toaster oven, microwave, lord forbid, in a regular 220 oven, will suffice. Then add what you like, be it butter, brown sugar or molasses. Fried canned bacon, cornbread, and a sip or 4 of damson brandy will get you by. Tis time of da year to be etin dat kinda grub.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been using molasses and maple syrup this year. Local sweet taters are good no matter what.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

have ya ever had white sweet potato's?... look the same only a little lighter flavor... wish you could get them year round but they sell out quick so I only find them in the fall... time to head inland to the packing house to pick up a box...


----------

